# Yay for me!!



## HempKnight (May 30, 2007)

Well I woke up this morning to my European Mantis (Mantis religiosa.... is that right?) hatching. There is about 30 of them right now. They all look great. My Tenodera aridifolia sinensis still hasn’t hatched. I was surprised that the Europeans came out so fast. I got the ooth like 3 days ago :roll: Well wish me luck cause I still have no idea what I am doing. I’d take pictures of the cute little guys but my camera sucks.


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2007)

Right on! Im so jealous, My Religiosa laid 5 or so ooths but none of them hatched.

Where are you at? If you plan on selling any of them can I be on the list ? lol that was my Favorite species last year.


----------



## OGIGA (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations! You have stuff to feed them, right?


----------



## HempKnight (May 30, 2007)

Ya, I work at a reptile store so I get all my food and supplies for almost free. This is just the first time that i've done mantids. I live in San Diego, CA. I am not sure if my boss wants to buy them or what. If I end up selling them you will be on the top of the list. I'm not sure how you ship these :shock:


----------



## OGIGA (May 30, 2007)

That's awesome. You guys should put them on display to fascinate visitors. They'll probably buy them too.


----------



## luketheluke (May 31, 2007)

awsome there really cute huh  my europeon ooth hatched last week about 50 hatched got about 8 still alive  i dont know what i did wrong


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2007)

> awsome there really cute huh  my europeon ooth hatched last week about 50 hatched got about 8 still alive  i dont know what i did wrong


Probably nothing. These don't seem to do well. I had an ooth that hatched and I have one left now at L4.


----------



## HempKnight (May 31, 2007)

Well I wake up this morning and I check my Chinese Ooth...... nothing! Two minutes later 100 of them are popping out! They are big :shock:


----------



## robo mantis (May 31, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Butterfly (May 31, 2007)

> Well I wake up this morning and I check my Chinese Ooth...... nothing! Two minutes later 100 of them are popping out! They are big :shock:


lol yeah I was surprised at the size of those nymhs too.


----------

